# How much Blaze Orange



## camaro2528

How much Orange do you have to wear In ND to make it legal?


----------



## MossyMO

http://www.nd.gov/gnf/licenses/deerguide.html#orange

Orange Clothing Requirements
While the regular deer gun season is in progress in an area, all big game hunters, including bow hunters, are required to wear orange clothing. All youth deer season and muzzleloader season hunters are required to wear orange clothing. Legal orange clothing is a head covering and outer garment above the waistline of solid daylight fluorescent orange color, totaling at least 400 square inches.


----------



## njsimonson

Blaze orange is NOT required for Pheasant hunting (except during the 16 1/2 day deer season). However, it is VERY IMPORTANT to remaining safe in the field ANY time during bird season.

That and you MUST wear it while hunting pheasants during deer season as well.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

njsimonson said:


> Blaze orange is NOT required for Pheasant hunting (except during the 16 1/2 day deer season). However, it is VERY IMPORTANT to remaining safe in the field ANY time during bird season.
> 
> That and you MUST wear it while hunting pheasants during deer season as well.


I have been through both my Deer and Upland Proclamations and did not find where it is required that you wear blaze orange during deer season while hunting rooster or upland! That being said a person would be a fool not to do so. If you have info that shows otherwise please post it up. I know last year we say a lot of guys walking with shotguns and just orange caps. I would want to be much more visible!


----------



## Burly1

We usually wear quite a bit of orange, whether the deer season is on or not. As a matter of fact, it is a requirement to wear at least an orange cap, on our annual opener blast. Please, please, please, wear orange if the deer season is on. There have been so many times we have seen bird hunters out in the field in full camo, while we were deer hunting. If you want the wife to collect on that accidental death policy, that's a good way to have it happen. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## camaro2528

Thanks for the post the main reason i was asking was because i am in college right now and dont hjave the cash ro afford a nice vest... i have a hat and the guys i hunt with have vests and hat... thanks again keep me posted if you think im an idiot for only wearing a hat with guys in vests


----------



## camaro2528

basically i wear a orange hat and i just wasnt sure if there was a certain amount of the orange that made it legal


----------



## MossyMO

Plastic orange vests at Walmart are $1.99. Cost shouldn't be a factor when it comes to being safe.


----------



## fargodawg

I always laguh when people ask me how much camo do I "have" to wear, is there a fashion show after the field has been walked?, do they not look good in Blaze orange? do they like to just about be shot at? I have extra vests, shirts and caps in my truck on every hunt. Why just get by? put it on and be safe, are you trying to stalk pheasants through slough bottoms. I dont get it and it gets me fired up so sorry for the venting


----------



## fargodawg

I guess I am not done......... have people already forgotten that a kid got shot in the face 2 weeks ago........................BY HIS DAD. now I think the guy is an idiot dont get me wrong, but was he worried that his son had TOO MUCH orange on? I am covered, overshirt and longsleeve Tee underneath just incase I get hot and need to shed a layer I am still orange. I need to find another topic quickly


----------



## strand

Legal orange for big game is 400 sq.in. with the blaze camo being not legal(only solid blaze garments). It is not required for anything else, but common sense should prevail during the deer season as to wear orange or not...


----------



## Coach529

I agree with the above comments, IMO you cannot wear enough orange even when upland hunting!!


----------



## rowdie

I hate orange, and large crowds. If I hunted in large groups I would wear it, fortunately I don't!


----------



## Rick Acker

Wearing orange is not required for upland hunting/waterfowl hunting even during Deer season. However, common sence should come into play! If you value your life and hunting opportunities...You should wear some orange!
On a side note, I am a believer that less orange the better in normal pheasant situtations. Case in point this weekend in Regent. My Dad and I walked a fence line. He started on one end, and I at the other walking towards each other. My dad goes solid orange, and I just wear orange on my hat and the pockets on my vest. He was flushing pheasants 100 yards infront of him that would actually fly right at me. I just kneeled down in the grass and shot 3 birds in no time. Plus, the birds held better for me in the lighter cover.


----------



## Bob Kellam

Here is the Century Code Info

20.1-05-06. Big game hunters to wear daylight fluorescent orange garments - Exception - Penalty. Every person, while hunting big game, shall wear a head covering and an outer garment above the waistline, both of daylight fluorescent orange color, totaling four hundred square inches [2580.64 square centimeters] or more of solid fluorescent orange color, and both to be worn conspicuously on the person. This section does not apply to any person hunting big game with bow and arrow during special bow hunting seasons. Any person who violates this section is guilty of a class 2 noncriminal offense.

Just because it doesn't say you need it during Upland season use some common sense and be safe!

Bob


----------



## DJRooster

Orange is OK but common sense prevents the most injuries when hunting.


----------



## ndhonkerhunter

Depends how big of a group you are in and how much you trust who you are hunting with.


----------

